

Netflix Is The Latest To Talk The HTML5 Talk - gspyrou
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/19/netflix-html5/

======
DrSprout
>It’s interesting that Cockcroft never actually mentions the video
capabilities of HTML5, instead he talks about the "advanced user interface
features." Still, I think we all know what he means.

He means that he wants to jazz up his sites. The studios won't give them any
content for DRM-free HTML5 video.

------
mawhidby
Adrian Cockcroft updated his blog post, which inspired this TechCrunch
article, and clarified that he was not in fact referring to HTML5 video, as
the TechCrunch article (currently) states.

"MG Siegler at TechCrunch decided that I was talking about streaming video and
Silverlight, which I wasn't. I was thinking of HTML5 features that let us
build very cool user interfaces with drag-and-drop, canvas transforms etc. for
the web site, and for embedded TV devices specifically."

[http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2010/05/netflix-in-cloud-and-
htm...](http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2010/05/netflix-in-cloud-and-html5.html)

------
trun
This will be an interesting one to watch. I have a hard time believing that
any of the movie studios would be willing to let Netflix stream their content
DRM free and at the moment HTML5 video doesn't support DRM...

~~~
stcredzero
Let me play the devil's advocate here: what's wrong with true opt-in DRM,
particularly for streaming? Most users think of video on a streaming site as
being controlled by that site. If they want their own copy (and they're not
trying to cop the stream) they go to a different kind of site or are clicking
the download link if there's one. From the standpoint of user expectations,
it's a completely different situation from downloading MP3 files to your hard
drive.

In this case, DRM is completely consensual.

~~~
aplusbi
And no one is complaining. Trun was pointing out that it is unlikely that
Netflix is going to switch to HTML5 video at the moment because there is no
DRM available for it. The content providers won't go for it, the customers
won't care.

------
stanleydrew
Feels to me like there may be a big announcement tomorrow about a Google TV
with an embedded html5 browser...

~~~
elq
There may or may not be announcements (cough
<http://jobs.netflix.com/DetailFlix.asp?jobid=flix3803>) but note that Adrian
is one of the more senior cloud architecture guys at netflix - he's not a
streaming guy.

